
A Gorgeous–and Unsettling–Video of Evolution in Action - joeyespo
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/gorgeous-unsettling-video-evolution-action/
======
flukus
The title actually checks out. An awesome video where you actually see the
different evolutionary branches appearing.

